# TIKKA T3 COMPOSITE BEDDING ACTION?



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

ON THE TIKKA T3 STAINLESS COMPOSITE STOCKS, DO THE Y HAVE A ALUMINUM BEDDING BLOCK AT THE ACTION? OR JUST GLASS BEDDED?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

There is a block in it. I would guess that it is aluminum.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I haven't taken a T3 out of the stock. The older models however had a nylon bushing that doubled as the recoil lug and bedding material. I'm not aware of any firearms manufacturer adding aluminum bedding blocks to factory stocks (save for the semi-custom guns made by stock manufacturers). Generaly stocks of that constuction are outsourced to HS, Bell & Carlson, etc. You can buy a Remington with an Aluminum bedding block, but the stock was actually made by HS or B&C depending on the age of the rifle.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ture...the old rifles that I have cleaned did not have any block in them. Though my T3 has a small block of what I would say is aluminum in it. The barrel has a small slit in it that then covers over the block...this can make getting the barrel back on a pain if you cannot get the two parts to line up. But it is there dispite the two bolts that hold it together. It is about 1.5"X1.5" and rests a wase infront of the trigger assembly. Both my T3 26-06 stainless comp. and my fathers T3 243 blued comp. has this little bock in it. But if it is aluminum or not I dont know. Haven't looked at it that close. But at a glance I would call it that.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The block is nylon/hard plastic as it has always been. I had to speak with a friend who's had enough t3's apart to know for sure.

An aluminum bedding block starts way back in the pistol grip, completely surrounds the action and runs a couple of inches forward of the recoil lug.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

If you say so...but there still is a small block that sits infront of the trigger. It is shinny and metal in form. And I did say that there is a BLOCK in there. I think your getting it confused with something else. This block of metal is in the forarm of the gun...infront of the trigger.

Again all you managed to do is try, I repeat try and show me up and discredit me when all you have done is hijack another thread.


----------



## SkiDaddler (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, it has a metal bedding block.



SLG said:


> ON THE TIKKA T3 STAINLESS COMPOSITE STOCKS, DO THE Y HAVE A ALUMINUM BEDDING BLOCK AT THE ACTION? OR JUST GLASS BEDDED?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

When Tikka went to the T3 they changed the recoil lug from hard nylon to aluminum. The recoil lug is not a "bedding block". The supplied link shows a picture of a bedding block.

http://www.getgrip.com/PDF files/Page 12 Rifle stocks.pdf

A bedding block is an integral part of the stock. In the case of the Houge stock in the picture/link the stock is molded around the block, and the plastic hardens around the aluminum. In the case of a stock like HS precision the stock is "laid-up" around the bedding block with layers of fiberglass, kevlar, and some injection molded foam to take up space without adding lots of weight.

Invector, the piece you've seen is aluminum, it is not a bedding block, it's the recoil lug.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager you thread highjacker you!! :lol: :lol:

I don't know.....I think I'm leaning towards Horsager's take on the subject. Just barely though..... :wink: :lol:


----------

